# DALI Vorschaltgeräte dimmen viel zu schnell und "ruckartig",Codesys 2.3,WAGO 750-881



## KingHelmer (23 August 2012)

*DALI Vorschaltgeräte dimmen viel zu schnell und "ruckartig",Codesys 2.3,WAGO 750-881*

Hallo,

ich weiß zwar nicht, ob sich hier einer mit der DALI-Bibliothek auskennt (dali_02.lib), aber ich habe derzeit Probleme, mit der Dimmung meiner Leuchtstofflampen.

Ich habe folgende Zeilen in meinem Programm stehen:


```
Instanz1_FbDALI_DimmSingleButton(
    bAddress:= 1,
    xGroup:= TRUE,
    xButton:= OnOffMerkerG1,
    bSwitchOnLevel:= 75,
    xOFF_at_MinLevel:= FALSE,
    xOFF_as_MinLevel:= FALSE,
    bFadeRate:= 3,
    tShortPushButton:= T#15000ms,
    bReferenceaddress1:= 1,
    bReferenceaddress2:= 6,
    bModule_750_641:= 1,
    bFeedback=> );

Instanz1_FbDALI_DimmDoubleButton(
    bAddress:= 1,
    xGroup:= TRUE,
    xON_and_StepUp:= DimUpMerkerG1,
    bSwitchOnLevel:= 75,
    xOFF_and_StepDown:= DimDownMerkerG1,
    xOFF_at_MinLevel:= FALSE,
    xOFF_as_MinLevel:= FALSE,
    bFadeRate:= 3,
    tShortPushButton:= T#1ms,
    bModule_750_641:= 1,
    bFeedback=> );
```


DimmSingleButton verwende ich hier zum ein und ausschalten der Leuchten, indem ich einfach den kurzen Tastendruck auf T#15000ms definiere.
DimmDoublebutton ist zum Dimmen über die beiden Merker "DimUpMerkerG1" und "DimDownMerkerG1" gedacht.



Parallel zu diesem Programmteil, welcher über einen Touchscreen gesteuert wird, gibt es auch den Programmteil in dem über handelsübliche Taster in einem Folientableau gesteuert wird. Diese beiden Teile laufen parallel, wobei der Touchscreen über 3 Taster (Ein/Aus, Dimmen hoch, Dimmen runter) steuert und das Folientableau nur über einen Taster für ein/aus, und dimmen.

Der entsprechende Programmteil sieht wie folgt aus:


```
Instanz1_FbDALI_DimmSingleButton(
    bAddress:= 1,
    xGroup:= TRUE,
    xButton:= OnOffDimG1,
    bSwitchOnLevel:= 75,
    xOFF_at_MinLevel:= FALSE,
    xOFF_as_MinLevel:= FALSE,
    bFadeRate:= 3,
    tShortPushButton:= T#500ms,
    bReferenceaddress1:= 1,
    bReferenceaddress2:= 6,
    bModule_750_641:= 1,
    bFeedback=> );
```

Die Rückmeldungen und alles läuft eigentlich sehr zufriedenstellend, nur eben die Dimmgeschwindigkeit und die "Dimmart" nicht.
Wenn ich einen Dimm-Taster (egal ob am Tableau oder am Touchscreen) gedrückt halte, dann dimmen sämtliche Leuchten innerhalb von ca 2 Sekunden komplett hoch bzw, komplett runter. Dies geschieht außerdem in 3 "Dimmschritten".

Ich bin allerdings mit meinem Latein am Ende. Ich hatte bereits versucht, die Dimmgeschwindigkeit in den Vorschaltgeräten einzustellen, jedoch wurden hier die Werte nicht gespeichert.

Auch das Verändern der Faderate half hier nichts.

Vieleicht weiss jemand, was ich genau falsch mache und eventuell hat jemand auch eine elegantere Lösung für das Ein/Ausschalten über den Touchscreen, was bisher ja mit dem "Pfusch" über den kurzen Tastendruck bewerkstelligt wird.

Vielen Dank schonmal, wenn ihr euch die Mühe macht, das alles durchzulesen!

Beste Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## IBFS (23 August 2012)

Hi, 

stelle die Frage mal hier:  www.knx-user-forum.de   ... dort wird das DALI-Thema öfters angesprochen.

1. Was würde denn eigentlich passieren, wenn du die "Folientasten" mit den Hardwaretastern veroderst und erst danach denn resultierenden Merker auf  die Funktionen legst?

2. Warum gibt es zweimal die "Instanz1_FbDALI_DimmSingleButton"? Nicht das du zweimal die gleiche Instanz aufrufst!

Gruß

Frank


----------



## KingHelmer (23 August 2012)

hallo,

danke für die Antwort!

zu 1.
Das Problem ist, dass der Folientaster eben nur ein einziger Taster für sowohl Schalten (ein/aus) als auch Dimmen (hoch und runter) ist.
Auf dem Touchscreen sind für diese 3 Funktionen 3 Taster vorhanden. Zusammenlegen geht daher leider nicht 

zu 2.
Es sind unterschiedliche Funktionsblöcke in denen sich diese Instanzen befinden.
Also haben diese keinen Einfluss aufeinander. Dies hatte ich nur nicht erwähnt in meinem Text.

Ich werde diese achricht hier 1 zu 1 im KNX-Forum posten, danke dir!

Falls sich aber doch noch jemand mit einer zündenden Idee findet, nicht zögern. Schreibt alles, auch wenn es noch so ein dummer Fehler von mir sein könnte.

Danke und Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## Matze001 (23 August 2012)

Du stellst die geschwindigkeit über die bFadetime ein!


  tShortPushButton:= T#15000ms 

Ist für die Unterscheidung was ein kurzer und was ein langer Klick ist (<15sek kurz, >15sek = lang)!

Pass also die Fadetime an, und alles ist gut!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## KingHelmer (24 August 2012)

Hallo Matze,

tShortPushButton ist hier mit 15 sekunden belegt, dass falls jemand fälschlicherweise am touchscreen lange auf der "On/Off" Taste bleibt, nicht gedimmt wird (siehe Funktion von Fb_DimmSingleButton) , sondern nur geschaltet wird. Geschaltet wird nur bei einem kurzem Tastendruck, also habe ich einfach die Definition eines kurzen Tastendrucks auf 15 Sekunden festgelegt.

Mit dem Wert bFadetime habe ich bereits rumgespielt, eine Änderung bewirkt jedoch überhaupt nichts 

Trotzdem danke und Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## Matze001 (24 August 2012)

Ich schaue mir das heute Abend mal an!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## KingHelmer (24 August 2012)

Hallo, ich habe neue Erkenntnisse:

Ich habe doch noch einmal mit dem Wert bFaderate herumgespielt und siehe da: Die Leuchten Dimmen Langsamer.
Das Problem ist jedoch immernoch da, dass die Leuchten sehr "ruckartig" dimmen. Also pro 0,75 Sekunden (geschätzt) einen Dimmschritt hoch oder runter.
Die Veränderung, die mit der Veränderung von bFaderate kam war, dass die Leuchten nun mehr Dimmschritte haben als vorher.

Ich habe das noch nie gesehen. Wenn ich DALI-Controller (Gruppencontroller oder Multicontroller) benutzt habe, ist das nie passiert. 

Also mein Problem ist nun also zur Hälfte gelöst!


----------



## WAGO (21 September 2012)

Hallo KingHelmer,

zwei Parameter sind auf jeden Fall zu prüfen:

1.) Die Fadetime
Hast Du zwar schon getan, wir legen Dir dennoch die Seite 62 im Handbuch zur Bibliothek nahe (siehe hier).

2.) Die Tasklaufzeit
Wenn das Aufrunintervall in der Taskkonfiguration zu lange gewählt wurde oder die Task freilaufend ist, kann es auch zu "Verzögerungen" kommen.

Daher bitte noch einmal beide Daten prüfen und überlegen wie Du die 255 Schritte der EVGs angesteuert haben möchtest


----------

